
New Conference Paper: “From Freebase to Wikidata: The Great Migration” - elroy_jet
http://www.infodocket.com/2016/02/18/new-conference-paper-by-google-and-wikimedia-researchers-from-freebase-to-wikidata-the-great-migration/
======
igravious
Actual paper is here:
[http://research.google.com/pubs/archive/44818.pdf](http://research.google.com/pubs/archive/44818.pdf)

